# More filtering on searches...



## jvrobert (Mar 7, 2003)

Hi - would be nice to be able to tell the search tool when looking for shows/movies on Amazon/Netflix et al. to only look for "free" options, meaning on subscribed channels, Netflix, or Amazon Prime free videos.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

I sure wish TiVo and Netflix would let us write our own searches using SQL. Many people know SQL and SQL is easy to learn with todays fast pc's and the relatively small amount of data. 

If the data is there, (or you could infer it), then you could search anyway you wanted.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

jvrobert said:


> Hi - would be nice to be able to tell the search tool when looking for shows/movies on Amazon/Netflix et al. to only look for "free" options, meaning on subscribed channels, Netflix, or Amazon Prime free videos.


There are actually two listings for Amazon in the Settings->Channels->Video providers section. One controls Prime and the other controls paid content. If you uncheck the paid one then only Prime videos will show up in search. You can also disable other services you don't subscribe to (Vudu, Hulu, etc...) and their listings will be removed from search as well.



jth tv said:


> I sure wish TiVo and Netflix would let us write our own searches using SQL. Many people know SQL and SQL is easy to learn with todays fast pc's and the relatively small amount of data.
> 
> If the data is there, (or you could infer it), then you could search anyway you wanted.


There are ways to access this data via the Mind interface. This is what kmttg uses. However the API is not yet public. TiVo has released some info on it, and plans to do a broader developer program in the future, but for now the guy who wrote kmttg has done a good job of documenting the interfaces he's found in his source code.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

I was hoping for something more straightforward, for example already having SQL.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/archive/index.php/t-517410.html

Lists SQLite on what looks like a file listing for a Roamio. Maybe it is not a Roamio, maybe they don't use it, maybe it is there for some other reason.

Or maybe it is there for searches and I just need a SQLite password to MY Roamio's data.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

They probably use SQL internally for the metadata DB, but I doubt they expose it to external software.

Actually I forgot about TiVoToGo. It's a bit slow but you can actually query every show in My Shows via simple http and receive XML back containing all sorts of data. That might be a way to do special sorting like you want. If you wanted to get really creative you could actually poll the TiVo automatically every so often and update your own SQL DB which you could then use to search. You could even write an app front end and access it right from the TiVo itself. (there is a developer mode to access apps stored on a local PC for testing)

TiVo is not really a fan of adding complex features like this. At one point a long time ago there was a way to setup much more complex wishlist searches by using AND/OR/NOT statements, but they ultimately dumbed it down because people found it too complex.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

I'd pay for $50-100 for a SQL password to my Roamio with no tech support. 

Trying to make a better Roku or Appletv is one way to go. But a better dvr is another. Allowing SQL for those who know it or for computer hobbyists would be a real competitive advantage for TiVo. That seems pretty close to their current niche these days. 

Thanks for the information, I'll check it out.


----------

